# Lelit or Rocket



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I am upgrading from my Rancilio. The Sylvia is capable of great coffee but i feel that a heat exchanger machine may be less fiddly and quicker in use. I'm looking at the Lelit Mara PL62 or the Rocket Appartamento. Bella Barista reckon that the Lelit at around £900 is as good if not better than the Rocket at £1,200. Have any members any advice. I intend to use it with one of the newer Mignons with the bigger burrs. My existing Mignon delivers in cubes which are easy enough to break up, but make the levelling and tamping more difficult.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

best advice is to go and try them at BB... whilst they are functionally similar the user experience will be different.. which will help you decide. What suits me may not work for you..so who am I to tell you which is better.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've got the Mara and it's perfect for me. There's a great review on it here - or at least a link to the review - from@DavecUK. It works for me because it came in at the right price point, was well regarded, seemed like a good upgrade from my Classic and its very compact so ideal for my modest kitchen.

The advice to go to Bella Barista though is very good. The staff there are great and once you've pulled a couple of shots and talked through what you want you'll be in a good place to decide.

In addition to the great BB customer service and warranty they'll also give you discount on any accessories you buy with your new toy.

The new mignon should work just fine paired with either machine.

Let us know what you end up going for and how you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for those replies. I live good distance from BB so I think it has to be mail order. I have spoken to them on the phone and agree that their service is excellent. I'm tempted by the Rocket because of its reputation but the Lelit is significantly less expensive and shares a similar spec. It even exceeds the Rocket in having a more powerful heater. I'll post when I have the new machine.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Where do you live? May be an owner close by

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi. I live in the Edinburgh area.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

kedo said:


> Hi. I live in the Edinburgh area.


You're right - that's definitely a long way - you're welcome to have a go with my Mara but I can see that Sidmouth will be a step too far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kedo said:


> Hi. I live in the Edinburgh area.


Machina Espresso is in Edinburgh isn't it?


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. That's very helpful. I didn't realise that Machina Espresso was in Edinburgh. They don't stock the. Lelit as far as I can, see but I will be able to see the Appartamento.

thanks Salty. That's a generous offer. I am off for a week on Sunday but will get in touch. Where are you?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kedo said:


> Thanks for those replies. I live good distance from BB so I think it has to be mail order. I have spoken to them on the phone and agree that their service is excellent. I'm tempted by the Rocket because of its reputation but the Lelit is significantly less expensive and shares a similar spec. It even exceeds the Rocket in having a more powerful heater. I'll post when I have the new machine.


 just bear in mind , i suspect rocket spend alot on branding etc compared to lelit. There are only a couple of lelit dealers in the UK.BB and one in lincs. there are more rocket owners out there than lelit at mo, so you will read more and see more about em than lelit, its just a natural function of numbers of owners.

lelit did a cracking job on the bianca which brought a ton of fearures to the market and at less than a r58.. make of that what you will..

for clarity, never owned a rocket , own a bianca. so add those facts to the noise and opinions you will hear.

im sure either machine will make great coffee with a decent grinder and some skill.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Mr Boots2u. That's a very good point. I'm sure as you say, that both machines are capable of making great coffee, it's the skill bit I worry about. I don't think I have ever really tamed my Rancilio! Hope I have better luck with my new machine when I decide. Without having seen either, I'm favouring the Lelit at the moment, purely based on its price and the in-depth review on Bella Baristas site which really praises its build quality, design and features, many of which are not available on the Apartamento.


----------



## Espress-Oh (Jun 26, 2019)

I went to BB with the intention of buying a Rocket, but having read all about the performance levels of other machines which matched or exceeded that of Rocket at a lower price point I decided to go with an open mind. We looked at Lelit, ECM and a handful of others.

What did I walk away with - a Rocket Mozzafiato Type R. Despite the other machines potentially being better and offering better value for money, in the end I just had to have the Rocket on my work surface. As much as I'm all about getting the best bang for my money, I'm also very aware of the fact that the aesthetics are really important to me. I couldn't avoid the nagging feeling that I'd end up longing for the Rocket if I didn't get it.

In my mind, I could always re-sell the Rocket and move to something different. As it is, I absolutely love my machine and am so pleased I went with my gut feeling rather than my head...


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

You have to remember that established brands with a good name sometimes have a tendency to rest on their laurels and some of their machines are a bit outdated or missing some nice QoL features that newer machines have. They will make good coffee for sure but they have been superseded by newer models.

How much did you pay for the Rocket Mozzafiato Type R @Espress-Oh if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kedo said:


> Thanks Mr Boots2u. That's a very good point. I'm sure as you say, that both machines are capable of making great coffee, it's the skill bit I worry about. I don't think I have ever really tamed my Rancilio! Hope I have better luck with my new machine when I decide. Without having seen either, I'm favouring the Lelit at the moment, purely based on its price and the in-depth review on Bella Baristas site which really praises its build quality, design and features, many of which are not available on the Apartamento.


 silvia, especially non pidded are not easy to tame (temp surfing is not a skill , just something cheaper machines make you do ) .i had one . either machine will be easier to get more consistent shots from.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

That's great news. Strangely, I replaced the burrs on my Mignon and suddenly bingo! Great shot. Best ever. How would you temperature surf a Sylvia as a matter of interest. Opinion seems to vary.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

kedo said:


> Thanks guys. That's very helpful. I didn't realise that Machina Espresso was in Edinburgh. They don't stock the. Lelit as far as I can, see but I will be able to see the Appartamento.
> thanks Salty. That's a generous offer. I am off for a week on Sunday but will get in touch. Where are you?


Hi

I'm in Sidmouth, Devon so probably a step too far, but if not you'd be very welcome.

Cheers

Tim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homer (Nov 17, 2018)

I picket up a rocket appartmentto and a Eureka Mignon Specialita grinder about a year ago, had a modded gaggia and a Iberital mc2 grinder really pleased with the purchase and just love seeing it all in the mornings with the chrome grinder next to it..sad i know

ive had no problems with any of it and love using it


----------



## Espress-Oh (Jun 26, 2019)

mctrials23 said:


> You have to remember that established brands with a good name sometimes have a tendency to rest on their laurels and some of their machines are a bit outdated or missing some nice QoL features that newer machines have. They will make good coffee for sure but they have been superseded by newer models.
> 
> How much did you pay for the Rocket Mozzafiato Type R @Espress-Oh if you don't mind me asking?


 It was circa £1,750 from recollection. Though I also bought a host of accessories at the same time and so got a nice little discount on those.


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

There's a new Rocket out now with built in shot timer. Looks quite cool & suppose rocket trying to catch up on features of others at lower price points.

i personally have the Mozzafiato Type R and love it, mind I disagree with the comment above with regards to the Mignon. I had it paired with this at first & it could do shots but since upgrading to a Niche the improvements were very noticeable. So I'd advise you should be looking to upgrade this also at some point in the future to get the best out of either machine.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> just bear in mind , i suspect rocket spend alot on branding etc compared to lelit. There are only a couple of lelit dealers in the UK.BB and one in lincs. there are more rocket owners out there than lelit at mo, so you will read more and see more about em than lelit, its just a natural function of numbers of owners.
> 
> lelit did a cracking job on the bianca which brought a ton of fearures to the market and at less than a r58.. make of that what you will..
> 
> ...


 I love the Lelit Bianca and I am seriously considering buying one... pound for pound I'm not sure there is much better out there? I've yet to see a bad review and everyone that has tried/bought one seems to be really impressed with what they have!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well being as the Vesuvius is the same price through the forum why the Bianca @russe11


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> Well being as the Vesuvius is the same price through the forum why the Bianca @russe11


Better warranty maybe?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

nope just the same, in fact I would say we get more support from ACS


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Well being as the Vesuvius is the same price through the forum why the Bianca @russe11


 they do different things, offer the user a different experience, smaller footprint ,different features, lay out.

aesthetics.

differences not better, just differences


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I hate to agree, but yes never really thought of it like that.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> they do different things, offer the user a different experience, smaller footprint ,different features, lay out.
> 
> aesthetics.
> 
> differences not better, just differences


 @Jony

That's it in a nutshell! I've looked at the Vesuvious as a contender and I'm sure it does a great job, and well made etc but aesthetically It looks a bit of a lump where as (in my view). Without even mentioning the paddle system (I just did) The Bianca looks good and has some very nice touches, I like the wood, the extra steam tip, smaller footprint, 58.5 metal tamper, bottomless portafilter...It actually has a lot of things to be found on more expensive machines like the rotary pump, PID etc. Some of them little things I agree but they all add up and I think it will make their competitors a little bit twitchy.. also a trip to Bella Barista to try it out might be nice.

@DavecUK has produced some very informative videos detailing the technical stuff where attention to detail stood out to me which also has swayed my thoughts... they are not quite a Netflix box set I grant you but they could catch on!?


----------



## Spudson10 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm pro lelit mara. I have had mine for a few years now and love it. Gets used a few times every day and never had any issues. I went to BB to have a look at a Rocket and came out with the lelit after trying both. I just like the look and form factor of the lelit and ease of use. Plus the size of the machine was a bonus as I had limited space when purchasing. I have it paired with my mignon and produce better and more consistent shots than my classic or pavoni.


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

Also someone asked 12 days ago to get some pictures of the scratches. So far no reply...strange...

I also thought about the offer for the Vesuvius but as already written, it's just a different thing compared to the Bianca.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocket now owned by Astoria, I suspect things will change....probably not for the better. It's amazing how the huge corporations are hoovering up the smaller companies. Not sure that's great for the home consumer to be honest.


----------



## dopefish (Aug 13, 2019)

Johey said:


> Also someone asked 12 days ago to get some pictures of the scratches. So far no reply...strange...
> 
> I also thought about the offer for the Vesuvius but as already written, it's just a different thing compared to the Bianca.


 I received my machine today. I have not been able to find any significant scratches from unpacking and looking it over.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dopefish said:


> I received my machine today. I have not been able to find any significant scratches from unpacking and looking it over.


 I think the lack of reply might be not to set an expectation. They realise the end customer can be super picky sometimes and simply worry that if they send a photo of something, which is hard to do when it's small and on a shiny surface, if it's not exactly like that people will complain. They just know the cases are not quite up to standard in finish, but it doesn't surprise me you can't see anything. Hence the VERY cheap price. They have sold quite a few, because of course there are European buyers as well....and a limited number of machines.


----------



## Rozzer (Jun 7, 2019)

Jony said:


> Well being as the Vesuvius is the same price through the forum why the Bianca @russe11


 What's the price through the forum? I'm hoping to get a Bianca in January (well at least take a trip to BB to play with some machines). Bianca is £1850 and the Vesuvius is £3295. So that would have to be one hell of a discount.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rozzer said:


> What's the price through the forum? I'm hoping to get a Bianca in January (well at least take a trip to BB to play with some machines). Bianca is £1850 and the Vesuvius is £3295. So that would have to be one hell of a discount.


It's  £1900.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Everyone stop talking about the Vesuvius, please...I'm really trying hard here. ?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> It's  £1900.


Biggest shock since .....It's.....rebekah vardys account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

